

Rhapsody Ends DRM - Itunes in trouble? - kajecounterhack
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/01/arts/01arts-RHAPSODYENDS_BRF.html

======
pxlpshr
Rhapsody isn't producing cutting-edge consumer devices in combination with a
seamless user-experience from start-to-finish.

AAPL also takes-two with the iPhone, and iTunes will be the de-facto store for
software. Naturally, most people will prefer to consolidate their digital
media purchasing -- a small portion may purchase from Rhapsody.

Last, Steve did push to remove DRM in his open-letter some ~1.5 years ago.
<http://www.apple.com/hotnews/thoughtsonmusic/>

------
raganwald
[http://weblog.raganwald.com/2008/05/why-apple-is-more-
expens...](http://weblog.raganwald.com/2008/05/why-apple-is-more-expensive-
than-amazon.html)

iTunes has DRM while the "competition" doesn't because the music industry
cartel is trying to use its monopoly over music rights to manipulate the
distribution market.

------
electromagnetic
I find it rather interesting that companies are removing DRM from their music,
yet Canada's government is trying to copy the DMCA because of US lobbying.

I seriously forget the point in voting as government officials already have
their opinion bought by big companies.

------
cardmagic
"The music download service Rhapsody [has made] its catalog of five million
songs available without electronic restrictions on playback or duplication"

"free previews of complete songs"

"Rhapsody will restrict full-song previews to 25 a month"

Two of these sentences are not like the other.

~~~
pchristensen
Not necessarily - paid-for downloads aren't restricted, but by limiting the
number of free full-song previews, they keep themselves from being an online
radio station.

